# 1000cc Motorcycle Hybrid Question



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you reviewed how a Prius and other OEM hybrids work?
Are you looking to build your version of an XR3 ?
http://www.rqriley.com/xr3.htm



Sage871T said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Kevin and I'm new to this forum. I wanted to ask about the the technical challenges in building a hybrid gas/electric vehicle. Ideally I would like to use a 1000cc motorcycle engine that could be used in conjunction with an electric motor as well as to recharge the batteries. The design is trike based. I am wondering, at this early stage just how the power transmission between the two units is integrated. Once I have a mechanical layout conceived then I can tap some knowledge from SUNY Farmingdale on electronics. Has anyone here gone down this road and what were the lessons learned and mistakes to be avoided?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sage871T (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm basing my design off the T-Rex by Campagna. I'm just starting to try to locate technical papers on the Chevy Volt and any journals that I can find. The XR-3 in your post looks like a great resource. Thanks!


----------

